# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Show me your Eastmans

## croonerexpress

Show me your Eastmans! A, F, Oval, 2 points. let's see'em.

----------


## croonerexpress

Heres my old one. I really regret getting rid of it.

----------


## Lane Pryce

This was a 615 #40;wish I still had it to. Lp

----------


## Lane Pryce

Front

----------


## flairbzzt

Rare blonde 615 now gone....nice rear

----------


## flairbzzt

Frontage...

----------


## diamond ace

Here's my 815.

----------


## diamond ace

and my 615

----------


## JEStanek

Here's the back 814 #22

----------


## JEStanek

and the 3/4 frontal shot. I love it.
Jamie

----------


## eastcarterman

tell me how to get a picture on here and i will show you the 615 that has changed my life

----------


## croonerexpress

> tell me how to get a picture on here and i will show you the 615 that has changed my life


well heres how I do it.

Just get the web link from where your pic is and copy it. Then when you reply here, click the image button and paste the link. 


If you dont have an online place that you keep your pics just register at photobucket.com (or any other site like that) and upload your photos on to there. and they give you every kind of link for your pics you could possibly need.

----------


## Onesound

Here is my 615:


and

----------


## Zed

[sorry, ftp problems, see later post]

----------


## Lane Pryce

Zeek that 815 sure is sweet! Just curoious how is the chop on that baby? Lp

----------


## barricwiley

Well, here is my MD515 #2
Richard

----------


## mpeknox

My 605

----------


## Guitar Jeremy

Great thread.

----------


## Zed

> Zeek that 815 sure is sweet! Just curoious how is the chop on that baby? #Lp


Thanks, JLP! It has a sharp and cutting chop. It's "woof" is a bit on the high side of the frequency scale, i'd say. It will hopefully develop a bit more thunk in the low end as time goes on, but it's not bad now. It's always hard to tell on a new set of strings, too. They're so bright. It's most certainly LOUD! I really have to ease off it when i'm singing or it'll over power me, especially when we use our LD mics.

I am amazed at this mando, i'll tell ya that.

----------


## Zed

> Here is my 615:


That is a gorgeous back on that 615, Onesound... gorgeous.

----------


## Zed

Roscoe and Gabe... how would you guys describe the chop on your 815s? Have either of you had any additional work done on yours in the way of top tuning or anything like that?

----------


## RichM

I've posted these elsewhere, but no harm in seeing them again... here's my 615:

----------


## RichM

... and here's my 504:

----------


## RichM

... the 504 from the back...

----------


## RichM

...and finally, the 504 with some like-minded friends:

----------


## RichM

...oh, and here's my first ever Eastman, since sold. It's an early prototype, with no model number and no serial number. It was a little rougher around the edges than some, but it sure sounded good...

----------


## Lane Pryce

Nice headstock on the 504. Lp

----------


## metalmandolin

Zed,

 The chop on my 815 is very punctuated and hits the mike very well. Reminds me of a really loud Stiver I owned once upon a time. Plenty of depth and volume.
 My 615 is a bit rounder in tone, great for solo stuff and dawg music, and has that cool Mike Compton vibe when you play at the sweet spot. Very long sustain, while the 815 is a bit shorter, just enough for bluegrass music.
 I am blessed to own such a formidable pair of mandolins!

----------


## Lane Pryce

Anyone playing a 915?Just curious as to how close they come to the "Gibson" sound. Lp

----------


## JEStanek

I'm not sure if the 915 will sound much better than the 615, or 815... the main differnce is the flame on the woods. They have the same schaller (nickel then gold) tuners and tailpieces.. The only tonal differences across models is the variation of each one, and maybe some bracing differences between the parallel and X braced specimens.

----------


## diamond ace

Zed,

   I think the chop on my 815 is great, but I may be a little parcial because It's mine and I love it.   I've been told I have a very loud precusive chop before by other people and sometimes the "chop" is in the player as much as the mandolin. In my opinion (and everyone has their own) It chops great and the tone is killer. It mics very well too. 

We have a few sound bites recorded from a live show radio broadcast a few months back. They are on our web site under "music samples". It was recorded and mixed by the guy who didi the sound at the show and he just gave us a copy. We had nothing to do with the mixing. I'ts live, not studio posished but you can get a fiar idea of how the cho and tone come across a P.A. system.

Visit The Wind Riders link below to hear the samples.

----------


## Zed

Thanks, Gabriel... I agree most of a good chop lies in your hands. I think some mandos tho do have a better capacity for that low end woof. Mine is getting there!

Roscoe, thanks also. My 815 experience seems to be pretty close to yours. It's opening up more all the time, tho. It's really gonna be (and is) a cannon!

----------


## Lane Pryce

Hey Gabe!!!That really is an exceptional sounding 815.Thanks for the links!!!  Lp

----------


## chinamando

MD-615 #109
Sunburst...combined with classic varnish finish??

----------


## JEStanek

Chinamando, she's a beaut!

Jamie

----------


## Zed

Sorry for the duplication... had FTP trouble so had to redo my pic....

815 upper, 515 lower...

----------


## RWB

Here is my new 615 #37. #I got it from, MaCabe's in L.A. It's been set up by Steve Perry of Friendsville, TN. #Steve can really improve something that is already good to begin with. #Thanks again Steve !
RB

----------


## RWB

Here is the back of # 37. #The picture really doesn't do it justice. #It's got a real nice flamed back. Any suggestions on the "Pick Click" thing  or is it just me.
RB

----------


## RWB

Here's a better shot (inside the house) of #37.
RB

----------


## diamond ace

man thats beutiful! I love the top. The pick click can be removed by removing some frets at the end of the fingerboard extension and the carving down the actual finger board. I suprised to see yours has frets all the way up the neck. both of mine were Scalopped when I got them.

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Well, sign me up as the latest newcomer to the Eastman family.

I played this 615 for about 2 hours before I took a picture to post.

Pic 1

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Pic 2 of 3

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Pic 3 of 3

----------


## RWB

Gabriel ..... Just finished visiting your site and listening to you play. #Sounds great ! #I probably should have had the fingerboard scooped out when Steve Perry was setting it up. #I really don't want to go through the time and expense of sending it back there. #Does anyone know of someone in Southern Cal. that could do this work for me?
Thanks,
RWB

----------


## diamond ace

Ive done it on several mandolins myself and I'm sure you could if you were willing to tackle it. But if not I'm sure theirs lots of great sey up men or luthiers in your area who could do it.

Thanks for the complement by the way.  

What did you think of the site?

----------


## RWB

Gab ...... Let me get back to you on the site. just finished dinner and have a family committment.
RWB

----------


## jasona

> Does anyone know of someone in Southern Cal. that could do this work for me?
> Thanks,
> RWB


Larry Brown, but he's usually in high demand and has a full schedule. They've a mando guy at McCabes, and the Folk Music Center in Claremont can do work like that too (they are fixing a coworker's 100 year old Washburn OO right now).

----------


## Zed

Nice new site, Gabe... Glad to see the sound samples still going.

----------


## JEStanek

Gryphon Strings in Palo Alto, CA (I know it's in SF Bay area but I would trust them with mine in a heartbeat. See Frank Ford's page on Frets.com

Jamie

----------


## RWB

Thanks to all for the So. Cal. finger board scoop recommendations. I'll contact McCabe's and my brother actually resides in the bay area. Maybe it's time for a visit. I know Randy Allen is up in Cofax (east of Sacramento) as well. Good quality tail pieces. 

Gab .... Your web site. Really enjoy the sound clips. Clear and provides a great sound of the Eastmans as well your great playing ability. Also, I like the drawnings. My guess is someone close has the ability to capture you pretty good. Now, if you could get the pictures of your 615 & 815 as clear as the sound clips, all would look great. Just my thoughts.
RWB

----------


## Eugene

> ...and finally, the 504 with some like-minded friends:


A bit removed from the topic at hand, but I really like the old, low-bridge Gibsons with the inlaid scratchplate. What year is your A-4, Rich, 1907 perhaps?

----------


## RichM

Close, it's a 1908. I'd check the serial number for you, but sadly, I have since sold it.

----------


## flairbzzt

My new 615 w/radiused fingerboard (no extension)in "Buckskin"..

----------


## flairbzzt

The rear...

----------


## Lane Pryce

Great looking mandolin.I really like the color. Lp

----------


## B. T. Walker

Like the buckskin. Very nice looking. Enjoy.

----------


## flairbzzt

Better Buckskin Back shot...

----------


## Chadah77

Here's mine. 615 from Steve at Gianna's. I love it.

----------


## ffxcowboy

Her she is ... my 915 dream!

----------


## Zed

That's really gawjus, Ron... I'm usually not that crazy about blondes but this one could turn my head. What's she sound like?

----------


## flairbzzt

Ron-No fair! No fair!

----------


## ffxcowboy

Zeek, She's the best sounding mandolin I've ever owned. Opening up beautifully with the a bit of bearing down. Super clear highs, nice gutsy chop - and no indistinct notes. Everything rips out of her. God, mandolins are such good buddies at the end of a crazy day.

----------


## Lane Pryce

I have a thing for blondes. Did I say that is an incredible
F5. Congrats----Lp

----------


## Graceman59

Here is my 615 #170 J75 strings Great sounding instrument

----------


## otterly2k

Hey folks,
Just wanted to share that I've played several Eastmans... liked some, didn't like others... but recently played an asymmetrical two-point that I thought was better than any of the others I've played...it's at Mandolin Brothers (Staten Island) waiting for a home. NFI

----------


## f5joe

This is my 815:

----------


## Ken Berner

Good grief Joe, that is really pretty. I suppose you are giving it no rest whatsoever!

----------


## f5joe

Actually, none of them get played enough. Banjo = My True Love these days.

----------


## John Zimm

> Banjo = My True Love these days.


Ooooh, fightin' words.

----------


## f5loar

What's the price on the new 915? Are they all blonde?
And why do some 615 have bound F holes and others don't?
F5Joe, might as well go ahead and show us the full frontal shot.

----------


## f5joe

OK Thomasito, here's a front shot:

----------


## f5joe

Tom:

The 915's come in blonde and sunburst. I think they street at around $2k.

Early on there were a bunch of 615's built to 815 specs. Don't know why. I had one and it was killer.

noloarjoe

----------


## ShaneJ

> Banjo = My True Love these days.


We'll be praying for you, Joe.

----------


## Lane Pryce

I had a 615 #40 for a year or so and I too thought it was a very good mandolin. The only minor thing I disliked was the cheesey looking tailpiece and the fact that the Eastman hole pattern was not standard. Lp

----------


## f5joe

> Originally Posted by  (f5joe @ Oct. 18 2005, 13:33)
> 
> Banjo = My True Love these days. # 
> 
> 
> We'll be praying for you, Joe. #


You'd better pray. Ain't no tallent here boys.

----------


## good_ol_al_61

I just added a 614 to my stable.

Thanks to Mike Harris for his help and patience. AND thanks to Dennis at the Mandolin Store for a smooth transaction.

----------


## good_ol_al_61

The Back

----------


## flairbzzt

Wow!-So how does it sound vs your 615?

----------


## Zed

Doggone it, Al...... that 614 gives me MAS! I'll have to have one someday... dang. What's she sound like?

Hey Joe... what's that new 815 sound like? Tell us about it.

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Zeek & Richard:

Thanks for your comments. The 614 is a completely different tool for the job. Others have commented about that "tubby" sound in the ovals and now I know what they mean. The 614's sustain is incredible - about 4 times as long when I timed it on the bass side. Sustain on the treble side is pretty comparable between the two.

The connection point of the fretboard being at the 12th fret takes a bit to get used to because I like to play above the 7th quite often. But this one make me want to concentrate on extending my runs on the base strings all the way to the nut....because now you can hear those notes loud and clear.

Ask me more questions. I'll post back often.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Wow that is a real nice F4. Very classy. Lp

----------


## f5joe

Zed, the 815 sounds pretty darn good or I wouldn't have bought it. #It's hard to describe. #It has a very pleasing and powerful tone: #deep, dark and throaty. #Is it equal to my Dude and Duff? #No, but still highly desirable. #I play it often.

----------


## flairbzzt

OK, another mandolin, or a holiday gift for the wife....

----------


## f5joe

> OK, another mandolin, or a holiday gift for the wife....


That hasn't worked here in a LONG time. Good luck with it.

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Here is the whole family, with one in the oven.

----------


## Zed

> Zed, the 815 sounds pretty darn good or I wouldn't have bought it. #It's hard to describe. #It has a very pleasing and powerful tone: #deep, dark and throaty. #Is it equal to my Dude and Duff? #No, but still highly desirable. #I play it often.


Wow... i'm (once again) impressed that a man who owns a Dude and Duff finds an Eastman up to snuff. And i believe it.

----------


## Zed

> with one in the oven.


Ok Al.. what does this mean, exactly, hmmm? Don't tell me you have a *FOURTH* Eastman on the way??

----------


## JEStanek

See his signature line quote...

Arches A Style on order

I am to so jealous.

----------


## Burner

Al that is a beautiful lineup. Love the blacktop!!!

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Thanks Guys!

I have been out of pocket since Friday. I just got back from Miami making sure my daughter and grandson were ready for the storm. All is well and my son-in-law is in Texas working and can't get back.

As for the "one in the oven", the Arches is going to be great. Chris and I have emailed each other enough that it is going to be a snakehead copy with a fern inlay. I will have some other candy added so that it will be a real looker. But we are still about a year away before I can post anything.

I am going to post a "picture of your baby" in the pictures forum so I can show off my grandson.

Sorry for the shameless plug, but I am still gushing after a few days holding that precious little man.

----------


## f5loar

Okay guys count me in with a set of Eastman twins:
A blonde 815 and a burnette 815. I'll leave one in the trunk of the car at all times. You never know when you will drive up on a pickin' session. Where are they getting the maple for these things? I thought China only had the foo-foo trees. These offer a lot bang for the buck.

----------


## EastmanGordon

Joe,
It's not really maple, it's actually top of the line Foo Foo as you most accurately noted.  
Gordon
ps. Lovely trees those Foo Foos especially at this time of the year when the leaves turn.

----------


## Steven Stone

[I'll leave one in the trunk of the car at all times. ]
 

Would YOU like to live in the trunk of a car?

Rule #1 of instrument care is to never, ever, leave an instrument in the trunk of a car. The cold will make the finish crack, while the summer heat will make the glue give way. Finally your local car thief will break in and steal it.

There's only one instrument I'd even think about keeping in the trunk of my car.

No, its not a banjo. 

My CA guitar is impervious to climatic extremes, but still, I'd rather not have it stolen.

----------


## Bill Van Liere

Maybe Rainsong should start building mandolins.

Thier guitars sound pretty good

----------


## f5loar

It will be protected in a Leaf case. Car sits in heated garage most of the time anyway. The rule of thumb is don't leave home without your mandolin. Dewey Farmer taught me that years ago. How many times have you gone down a country road and a pretty summer day to see some backporch pickers and wished you had that mandolin with you. I heard the Eastmans use that hide glue.

----------


## Bill Van Liere

When I lived in Northern Michigan I keep my Flatiron Jr behind the seat (window down parked in the shade) of my old pick-up truck. The moments I ran into someone who said "Ya wanna do some pickin" and was able to do so were worth every penny of the $380.00 I paid for that mandolin. The mandolin is in fine shape today.
Now back to those Eastmans. I continue to be impressd whenever I see/hear one. Thinking about checking out thier archtop guitars sometime soon.

----------


## pick up the world

Thats my Eastman 615

----------


## pick up the world

might you've seen the custom TRC in the pic before. Thanx again to Bill nichols. You cant see it that good. Its a crow

Here's the back

----------


## littledonnie

My first mandolin, hopefully not my last.

----------


## James P

Here's my 615, sn#157. #I call her "Vera."


This guy, he's an 804CE, #37.

Really, one of the nicest necks I've ever played.

----------


## James P

Vera's not the best sounding mando, or even Eastman mando, that I've played. #Once the strings are played-in she sounds warm and dark. #Not much of a belltone celtic "ringer," but a great chopper. # 

That's the guitar case in the picture. #Vera came with the violin style case, which I actually prefer. #Showing up to a gig with a "brace" of black-cased Eastys would be cool, tho'. #  #

I love that guitar. #The stock setup was perfect. #Tone is surprisingly variable depending upon the strings I'm using, and which amp and whatnot. #I think it could do just about anything, style-wise. #It's owner is another issue entirely...

----------


## csstanley

Here's my 515.

----------


## DryBones

James, that Vera pic just became my new desktop! classic!

----------


## jackofall

> ... the 504 from the back...


Are you sure that's a 504? I thought the 504/505 etc didn't have back edge binding. My 504 certainly doesn't.

Could yours be a 604?

I'm probably just crazy...

----------


## RichM

> Originally Posted by  (RichM @ Aug. 04 2005, 23:17)
> 
> ... the 504 from the back...
> 
> 
> Are you sure that's a 504? I thought the 504/505 etc didn't have back edge binding. My 504 certainly doesn't.
> 
> Could yours be a 604?
> 
> I'm probably just crazy...


Wow, I posted that nearly a year ago!

That mandolin (since sold) was labelled as a 504. However, it had all features of a 604, so it was either mislabeled, or someone at the Eastman plant decided to build one fine looking 504 that day.

----------


## DryBones

so when you sold it...did you get 504 or 604 money for it?

----------


## jam4ar

My New Eastman 505, The first of many... hopefully :-)

----------


## jimini_pickit

Here's my Father's Day gift...an MD815! I just fell in love with the sunbursts (sunsets, I call 'em) on front and back.

I took a couple of pictures under a N. Carolina sunset and haven't had time to resize them, etc to make them fit here, before we head out of town on vacation in the morning, so I'll just post links here of the front...

http://www.geocities.com/jimbobebob/MD815_0008.JPG

...and the back

http://www.geocities.com/jimbobebob/MD815_0002.JPG

Now I just can't wait for this week to fly by so I can get back and play it!

 -jp

----------


## chinamando

Here is my MD915 from the 06 Winter NAMM. #It has pearl block inlays and curly maple binding.

----------


## chinamando

Here is the back of the MD 915 from W Namm 06, Incredible flame, very "3-D"

----------


## Lane Pryce

Ed thats a very nice looking 915. Has it a good setup? Lp

----------


## chinamando

Here's a closeup of the fingerboard and scroll and the binding...

----------


## chinamando

> Ed thats a very nice looking 915. Has it a good setup? Lp


Thanks for looking LP

The setup was pretty good, it sounds great, projects well, sustains better than any Eastman that I've had or played, has a purer sound that sings for solos but has that underlying growl, not grittiness to it. #It is very very versatile, I play some bluegrass, newgrass, alternative, classical (mostly Bach), and jazz with it. I am very pleased with it! #I might have Steve Perry take a look at it or have someone in my area do another setup on it, just to see if it can be even better.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Just my two but Steve's familarity with the entire Eastman line would make him the only choice. He has the Eastman setup down-pat. Lp

----------


## JEStanek

Of the mando set ups I have had (limited to three shops -FOTW, a Local e-guitar wiz, Weber, and Steve) Steve's was the best. Weber probably would have done better if I had specified lower action (my fault). Steve really is a great set up guy regardless of make or model. He's not even paying me to write this!

Jamie

----------


## chinamando

Oh here used to be my two pointer, since sold.

----------


## chinamando

sorry...forgot the pic.

----------


## chinamando

the back of the MD805 2 point

----------


## latentaudio

(part of) my new 604.

----------


## gnelson651

805 #59A Prototype

----------


## cooper4205

i had to join the eastman family. here is my new 504- nice, tubby tone and looks to match

----------


## DryBones

is that a neo-tech strap or just quick connects for a guitar on a mando strap?

----------


## cooper4205

it's a two-piece mandolin strap (the kind that is held together with buckle) that i took apart and attached the quick connects to

----------


## vfont

Here's mine:

----------


## Joe-TN

Our Eastman 515:

----------


## big h

how do you like the 515?is it loud?does it have a good chop?

----------


## mangorockfish

Joe TN, the back on that suckerbill is BEAUTIFUL!!!

----------


## Joe-TN

Big H,

I do like the 515, but I don't have a lot to compare it to, and don't play well enough to be a good judge. Steve Perry did a set-up on it, and it sounded pretty good to me when he played it.

Mangorockfish,

It is pretty wood for sure. I think Eastman tends to put good figure even in the low end mandolins, and the finish is nicely done and not too thick, which also helps.

Joe

----------


## Uncle Choppy

Here's my Eastman 805 that I bought a couple of months ago.

I'd set my heart on an F-style but ended up with this as it sounded "fuller" than the 515 and 615 I tried. The shop assistant described it as having more of an "old-time" sound as opposed to the more contemporary brightness of the 615. 

I'm not to sure why I ended up with an 8 series as I prefer plainer timber and don't like gold hardware!

In retrospect I might have been better off holding back for a similar sounding 505 or 605 (I've read here that the higher grade Eastmans do not necessarily sound any better than the cheaper ones). That way I could have put the difference toards a 504!

----------


## James P

> I'm not to sure why I ended up with an 8 series as I prefer plainer timber and don't like gold hardware!


"Sounds" like you bought with your ears instead of your eyes. Smart move. Still, to my eyes, that is a dead sexy mandolin. Nice pictures too.

----------


## big h

sweet!i think eastmans are some of the pretty est #mandolins i'v ever seen!

----------


## Uncle Choppy

> "Sounds" like you bought with your ears instead of your eyes. #Smart move. #Still, to my eyes, that is a dead sexy mandolin. #Nice pictures too.


Thanks James.

I suppose I for once, I did buy with my ears (unlike my many guitar purchases where I was hearing with my eyes!).

What is unusual is that the "buy with our ears" advice usually refers to not purchasing a fancy looking instrument when there are nicer sounding plain ones about. I seem to have done the opposite and gone for the mandolin with more "bling" as that one sounded best to me, despite not liking look!

Anyway, I'm enjoying playing it, which is the main thing. I've actually had no regrets in choosing an A-style and only occasionally suffer with mild scroll envy.

I'd still love an Eastman F-style but feel that if I were to buy a second mandolin, I'd be better to keep on saving and eventually get something like a Capek A4 (definitely no bling on one of those!).

----------


## Blewgrasser

Just got this 615



[B]

----------


## cooper4205

that 805 sure is sharp

----------


## roberto

815 Varnish #393

----------


## LKN2MYIS

904D

IBMA - 13

Really wasn't prepared to like this one as much as I do. It plays like butter, sounds incredible, and is a beauty.

I'd buy another Eastman in a heartbeat.

----------


## LKN2MYIS

Real happy with this instrument.

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

It's been a while since I posted an image here, but didn't there used to be an "Add Attachment" or similar option on the reply page?

----------


## molecan

Here's my new baby, Eastman 504, serial number 5. 





Not my photos, I'll have to take a few shots.  These are a bit more reddish than the finish is. 

Surprisingly nice instrument, certainly the nicest sounder/looker I've ever owned. I'm pleased as punch in a bowl. 



-Coleman

----------


## DryBones

Coleman,
You've got binding on the back and front...me thinks this is a 604 like mine.

----------


## Yellowmandolin

Jason, I remember someone saying that the really early Eastmans may have had fancier things like back binding even on the 500 series. I don't know for sure, but someone else may be able to...

----------


## JEStanek

I'm pretty sure I remember the very early ones came with a hodge podge of features. Some of the 5xx mandos had full binding...

Jamie

----------


## big h

I just wish they had head stock in lays

----------


## Bill Snyder

> It's been a while since I posted an image here, but didn't there used to be an "Add Attachment" or similar option on the reply page?


To add a photo use the ADD REPLY button near the top or bottom of the thread. Type your text and then you can use the BROWSE button to find your image on your computer to upload to the cafe. 
If the image is one that you are going to link to you can use the Quick Reply box at the bottom of the thread and click the Image button and enter the URL for the site containing the photo.

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

Ms. 615 with a couple of her friends...

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

OK girls, turn around...

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

> Originally Posted by  (bborzell @ Oct. 16 2006, 11:04)
> 
> It's been a while since I posted an image here, but didn't there used to be an "Add Attachment" or similar option on the reply page?
> 
> 
> To add a photo use the ADD REPLY button near the top or bottom of the thread. Type your text and then you can use the BROWSE button to find your image on your computer to upload to the cafe. 
> If the image is one that you are going to link to you can use the Quick Reply box at the bottom of the thread and click the Image button and enter the URL for the site containing the photo.


Thanks Bill...

As it turned out, I was using a browser (Opera) that was not allowing the attachment link to appear. Thanks again.

...Bob

----------


## molecan

> Coleman,
> You've got binding on the back and front...me thinks this is a 604 like mine.


Yep, its certainly a 504, despite the binding on the back and headstock, It's labeled as such inside.  


The guy I bought it from referred to it as a 'custom', but AFAIK it was just an early stock model. 
I was thinking it was a 604 that perhaps didnt pass muster,amd was down-labled. 
(there is a smudge in the varnish on the front left side below the bridge moving toward the side.)  
Almost looks like it was caused by someones hand playing the instrument before the finish set. 


In fact, the smudge, and the finish at the front of the bridge looks just like the 504 RichM posted in August 2005 in this thread 
http://www.mandolincafe.net/iB_html/...1810-504_1.JPG

I wonder if he sold it to the guy who sold it to me???  I guess I'll ask em. 

-Coleman



- Added Later 

Well, it turns out that my Eastman is in fact the 504 RichM was the owner of.  Neat-o

----------


## diamond ace

Our band just finished recording a new album on which I used my 815 for all the cuts. I think this mandolin is a little over a year old now. You can hear some sound samples HERE and their are some others on our website "music" page. I'm not totaly pleased with the recording but who ever is? I think the mandolin records pretty well though.

See what you think.HERE

----------


## guitharsis

Nice, Gabriel!

----------


## Greenmando

Can't believe I did not see this thread before. Here is my 804d. She plays like silk.

----------


## LKN2MYIS

VERY similar to my 904D I posted earlier.

I simply LOVE it.

----------


## nashvillebill

Just got this last week- from Mark Lacey- a guitar builder who got it from the Eastman factory while there doing some consulting for them for their archtop guitars. He said it was the first 615 with a radiused fretboard. There is no serial number, model number sticker or any other markings on it. After a bit more setup work it plays like a dream!
NashvilleBill

----------


## Troyer

Here is my MD 515 #450 I bought from Gianna violins a couple months ago.Steve hand picked this one for me and what a pick. I coundn't be happier with it. Just put expj75 on it and it really puts out the sound and bark now. Thanks Steve for the great service and quality instrument.

----------


## Troyer

Ok we'll try this again.

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Here's my 615 bought from Dennis at the Mandolin Store and Mandovoodooed &reg; by Steve at Gianna Violins. A great combination to say the least. I think the blacktop is unique. There is a little too much black on the back, but you can see the fine tiger striping of the maple back. I continue to receive fine compliments from the older bluegrass generation on the tone. That really let's me know that a mid-priced asian instrument does have a place in bluegrass.

----------


## RichM

Been meaning to post a photo of these two fine fellows...

----------


## JEStanek

RichM, the golden age is about my favorite Eastman finish. Good looking 614! That 815 looks nice too.

Jamie

----------


## RichM

> Good looking 614! #That 815 looks nice too.


Good call on the model numbers-- right on both counts!

----------


## cooper4205

here's my newly acquired 515, it's a great little F5 mandolin. i really like the sunburst they do

----------


## big h

Sorry i dont know how to post a pic,but heres the link.Great little mandlin.

 # http://www.giannaviolins.com/esmando/inv/515-529.html

----------


## DonQuixote

Just wanted to pop in and say this thread is awesome. Just got a long-awaited upgrade to an 815. Very happy to see it belongs to such an elite, attractive family.  I'd post a picture but I have none... But it is really a relief to hear such rave reviews from other Eastman owners. Glad I chose well!

----------


## tander

This is my first post so I thought I might as well show my mandolin. I had it about a month and love it. It is a Eastman 515 that I bought off eBay. I am a guitar player that is trying to turn mando player. I have really picked up some good info on this site and now have hardly picked up my guitar. Thanks to all that contribute.

----------


## Spruce

Very interesting looking at all that Chinese maple in this thread...

Here's another...
#007... #

----------


## hanknc

Here's my new humble 505 handpicked from a big ol' pile of Eastmans at Gianna. It's humble but it's my little F5 killer! This will cure acute Gibsonitis in most cases!

----------


## tater71

The 614 golden age of richm's is amazing. That is the only other mandolin I really crave, except maybe for a blonde 914 with a blank fretboard and koa binding and rosette. I have a 615 right now and it is nice: the only mandolin I have ever had and I plan on it being my life partner. But, one of those short scale oval holes would be nice.

----------


## joep

My MD915, with a serial number just one away from chinamando's own 915.. Namm0602.

----------


## The Old Sarge

This is my first time to try and post a picture on this forum and I hope it works. 

I don't guess there is much special about this Eastman 615, except to me, but it is my first mandolin and just arrived about noon today. Now I have to learn to play the thing.

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Sarge:

Your first mandolin? You are going to love what you have, I'm sure. Did you get it from Steve? If you did then it's ready to play.

Best Wishes on your mando journey!

----------


## The Old Sarge

> Sarge:
> 
> Your first mandolin? You are going to love what you have, I'm sure. Did you get it from Steve? If you did then it's ready to play.
> 
> Best Wishes on your mando journey!


I did get it from Steve and had him do the mandovoodoo process as part of the set up (in for a penny, in for a pound). He was a pleasure to talk to and actually took my order while he was out of town right after Christmas. To my uneducated ear it sounds great and was in near perfect tune (according to the Intellitouch tuner my wife gave me for Christmas knowing I was going to purchase an instrument soon). 

Thanks for your best wishes on what I expect to be an interesting journey. I really caught the mandolin bug bad back in October and this site has been a wealth of knowledge and helpfulness. I appreciate reading everyone's opinions and hope that I can make a positive contribution someday.

----------


## Eric F.

Congrats on your first mandolin, Old Sarge. Play it with joy.

----------


## Shayne Black

This is my first post and my first mandolin, a 915 I purchased locally just before Christmas. I've played the guitar for about twenty years and have been heavy into flatpicking for the last several so naturally it was only a matter of time before the mandolin bug bit me!

----------


## Lane Pryce

Shane nice mandolin and welcome to the cafe. Lp

----------


## swiba

Here is Brett and his Eastman.

----------

